# 09/05/12 Google Wallet APK



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi I was just wondering if anyone with the new Google Wallet APK would mind posting it here? Apparently the Verizon Nexus has been locked out of this update. TIA

Updated: Need new 10/03/2012 update.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Hmmmm nobody? WTF people.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Make sure this is it.. I got the update the other day...

http://db.tt/Mr0Jnowc

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> Hi I was just wondering if anyone with the new Google Wallet APK would mind posting it here? Apparently the Verizon Nexus has been locked out of this update. TIA


Yeah, was very angry when I went into the play store and say I can't update it that way anymore. Sucks. Thanks for the link.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mayze (Mar 7, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> Make sure this is it.. I got the update the other day...
> 
> http://db.tt/Mr0Jnowc
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the link. Anyone know if this version works for Vzw gs3?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> Make sure this is it.. I got the update the other day...
> 
> http://db.tt/Mr0Jnowc
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Thank you.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

This does not work on the VZW S3 without the work around on Beans build 11.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Fwiw i just flashed the fixed libs after changing my build.prop to Sprint and i have been able to use and update wallet normally on synergy. I just left the build as Sprint and have not had any problems that I have seen, all Verizon apps still function and what not

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

working flawlessly on aokp jb  thx


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> working flawlessly on aokp jb  thx


Will you be merging this into the ROM BMc? lol

Also, random question, what can I use Google Wallet for? I know it's good for NFC purchasing and that whole thing, but I don't know any merchants that have that option available. Just looking for some feedback on why I should be chomping at the bit for this.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

download paypass locater.. ... there are ALOT of merchants that use NFC payment


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Will you be merging this into the ROM BMc? lol
> 
> Also, random question, what can I use Google Wallet for? I know it's good for NFC purchasing and that whole thing, but I don't know any merchants that have that option available. Just looking for some feedback on why I should be chomping at the bit for this.


 won't be merging it but will have a script that you can run that will d/l the apk, install and edit your build prop and reboot device for you? That work? Lol


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

BMc08GT said:


> won't be merging it but will have a script that you can run that will d/l the apk, install and edit your build prop and reboot device for you? That work? Lol


Yay
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone got the new update .apk for Google Wallet they'd be willing to post? It was released yesterday 10/04/2012. TIA


----------



## siff (Aug 26, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> won't be merging it but will have a script that you can run that will d/l the apk, install and edit your build prop and reboot device for you? That work? Lol


That would be fantastic!!!!!


----------

